
Interview with 1Mind Founder Derek Dodge - lukedeering
http://howtowriteabusinessplan.com/2012/09/interview-with-1mind-founder-derek-dodge/
======
chezromeoblue
Interesting start up. Looking forward to see what happens with this.

